

The Smartest Person Project - Will it Work? - smoyle

A simple form, 6 months of research - will it work? What would it take for you to take this expirement seriously? Want to be part of the project seed data? Sign up at www.thesmartestpersonproject.com.
======
cfontes
Sorry, but what for ? what happens when you find your guy ? and the data you
will collect what's the use of it, a planet IQ database without names ? I
would not spend 5s filling anything there, because it sound pointless and
vanity search.

